# 2 Ventile zeitversetzt ansteuern



## bernd67 (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe eine CPU 313C und muss folgende Sache realisieren.

Ist Zustand :beide Ventile werden gleichzeitig angesteuert (mit Taster)

Soll Zustand: Ventil 1 wird angesteuert (mit Taster);
                   Ventil 2 soll verzögert (5ms) angesteuert werden;
                   Taster aus;
                   Ventil 2 fällt sofort ab;
                   Ventil 1 fällt zeitverzögert (5ms) ab;

Vielen Dank


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Dann zeige uns doch mal, was du bis jetzt programmiert hast.


----------



## bernd67 (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo

ganz einfach

u e1.0 (Taster)
= a2.0 (Ventil 1)
= a2.1 (Ventil 2)

mfg


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ganz einfach
> 
> ...



und wie stellst du dir den code vor, der dein problem lösen könnte?


----------



## bernd67 (15 Januar 2008)

weiss ich nicht


vielleicht eine einschaltverzögerung für ventil 2
und ausschaltverzögerung für ventil 1 ?


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> weiss ich nicht
> 
> 
> vielleicht eine einschaltverzögerung für ventil 2
> und ausschaltverzögerung für ventil 1 ?


Wir kommen der Sache schon näher. Wie gross sind deine Programmierkenntnisse?

P.S.
Wir wollen dich nicht ärgern, aber du sollst ja auch was dabei lernen und 
nicht einfach eine fertige Lösung übernehmen


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> weiss ich nicht
> 
> 
> vielleicht eine einschaltverzögerung für ventil 2
> und ausschaltverzögerung für ventil 1 ?



thumbs up! ... war doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

na toll marlob, das haste ja wieder toll hingekriegt! 

bernd67? wir meinens wirklich nicht böse


----------



## kpeter (15 Januar 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine CPU 313C und muss folgende Sache realisieren.
> 
> ...


 
mal eine frage hat sich jemand durchgelesen was er eigentlich will
ok bin schon wieder frech  

aber er will eine zeitliche verzögerung von 5 ms haben ein normaler timer kann minimal 10 ms also kann das schon mal nicht gehen

ok mit denn sfb kannst du es glaub ich einstellen
aber hat deine steuerung überhaupt eine so kleine zykluszeit 

bei 5 ms würd ich bei einen ventil mal sagen es reicht wenn es gleichzeitig ist bzw

bzw machs so
u a4.0
S a4.1

u e0.0
s a4.0

un e0.0
un a4.1
r a4.0

u e0.0
r a4.1

wenn man davon ausgeht das du eine zykluszeit von ca 5 ms hast


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

@bernd67
wenn man bei solchen Problemen nicht weiterkommt, 
dann kann eine Wertetabelle weiterhelfen
Siehe mal im Anhang. Die richtigen 0en und 1en
musst du noch selber einfügen. Dann ergibt sich die Logik
von alleine.


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

kpeter schrieb:


> mal eine frage hat sich jemand durchgelesen was er eigentlich will
> ok bin schon wieder frech
> 
> aber er will eine zeitliche verzögerung von 5 ms haben ein normaler timer kann minimal 10 ms also kann das schon mal nicht gehen
> ...


du hast recht, auf die 5ms hatte ich nicht geachtet, aber ich dachte es geht ihm ums Prinzip wie man es programmiert
und dann will ich ihm nicht eine fertige Lösung präsentieren. Man soll ja was dabei lernen ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

5 oder 10, is doch egal, dachte auch, es geht um die logik dahinter, aber marlob hat den kollegen ja verkrault


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

kpeter schrieb:


> ...
> bei 5 ms würd ich bei einen ventil mal sagen es reicht wenn es gleichzeitig ist bzw
> 
> bzw machs so
> ...


Wie soll das funktionieren


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren



er verzögert um die zykluszeit


```
U  A4.0  //im ersten zyklus noch nicht da
S  A4.1  //deswegen um zykluszeit verzögert
 
U  E0.0  //taster
S  A4.0  //schaltet erstes ventil sofort
 
UN E0.0  //taster aus
UN A4.1  //aber der ist ja noch nicht aus
R  A4.0  //deswegen wird das erste ventil um die zykluszeit verzögert ausgeschaltet
 
UN E0.0 //taster aus
R  A4.1 //macht direkt aus
```


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> er verzögert um die zykluszeit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Das war mir klar, das er um die Zykluszeit verzögert, aber sein Code sieht anders aus als deiner. Vorletzte Zeile
Probiere seinen Code mal aus, das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Das war mir klar, das er um die Zykluszeit verzögert, aber sein Code sieht anders aus als deiner. Vorletzte Zeile
> Probiere seinen Code mal aus, das funktioniert nicht



ich weiß, da fehlt ein N, hab ich mal korrigiert, hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass du so spitzfindig bist


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich weiß, da fehlt ein N, hab ich mal korrigiert, hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass du so spitzfindig bist


Funktioniert trotzdem nicht, wie willst du A4.0 wieder ausschalten
Der bleibt immer an


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Funktioniert trotzdem nicht, wie willst du A4.0 wieder ausschalten
> Der bleibt immer an



in welcher version stocherst du grad rum?


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

In deiner Version.


vierlagig schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt
> A4.0 ist 1
> A4.1 ist 1
> E 0.0 ist 1
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

aahhhhhh 

da fehlt ein 
	
	



```
U  E0.0
```
 in der ersten zeile...

ich geh mich mal eben in die ecke stellen


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

Dann mal hier den kompletten code für Bernd67

```
U  E0.0
U  A4.0  
S  A4.1  
 
U  E0.0  
S  A4.0  
 
UN E0.0  
UN A4.1  
R  A4.0  
 
UN E0.0 
R  A4.1
```
Jetzt noch vorrausgesetzt, das die Zykluszeit 5ms sind. Aber wie kpeter schon anmerkte, macht das bei Ventilen nicht allzu viel Sinn sie innerhalb von 5ms zu schalten.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

und hier eine variante mit ein- und ausschaltverzögerung


```
U     E      1.0
      L     S5T#10MS
      SE    T      1

      UN    E      1.0
      L     S5T#10MS
      SA    T      2

      O     E      1.0
      O     T      2
      =     A      1.0

      U     E      1.0
      U     T      1
      =     A      1.1
```


----------



## Kai (15 Januar 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> Soll Zustand: Ventil 1 wird angesteuert (mit Taster);
> Ventil 2 soll verzögert (5ms) angesteuert werden;
> Taster aus;
> Ventil 2 fällt sofort ab;
> Ventil 1 fällt zeitverzögert (5ms) ab;


 
Und hier noch mal ein Programmbeispiel von mir mit einer Zeitverzögerung von 5 Sekunden:


```
U     E     10.0                  // Taster
      L     S5T#5S
      SA    T     10                    // Ausschaltverzögerung
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     T     10
      =     A     10.0                  // Ventil 1
 
      U     E     10.0                  // Taster
      L     S5T#5S
      SE    T     11                    // Einschaltverögerung
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     T     11
      =     A     10.1                  // Ventil 2
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Und hier noch mal ein Programmbeispiel von mir mit einer Zeitverzögerung von 5 Sekunden:



5 sekunden :shock:


----------



## Kai (15 Januar 2008)

Damit man bei der Simulation mit PLCSIM das verzögerte Ein- und Ausschalten der Ventile besser beobachten kann.

Gruß Kai


----------

